# Carburetor Problem



## RED (Jan 17, 2005)

I have a fourty year old Lawn Boy Snow Blower with a single cylinder 5 hp Briggs and Stratton Engine. The blower has worked well in the past but this year it won't start or run unless I pour some gasoline directly into the carburetor. I stored it without gas in the tank. Any thoughts as to what to start looking for to debug the problem?


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

diaphram is bad after 40 years
heck, rebuild the whole engine  40 years lol i had to rebuild my old roper haha
ooold white briggs 3hp


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah the diaphram's fried. mainly because you run the gas out of it. but go ahead and do a carb rebuild on it. oh and a 5hp are only single cylinder's. give either if its a virtical shaft or a horizontal one.


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

part # 270026,diaphram,,, pick up tube might have came off might want to check that


----------



## rlrnr53 (Jun 1, 2005)

I had a similar problem with a Troybilt tiller. It wouldn't start until you poured gas through the spark plug hole. the problem ws a large amount of carbon built up on the piston and head. The carbon would soak up the gas until it was saturated, then it would start. hope this helps.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

well, that would cause hard starting, yes... but regular head cleanings prevent that.


----------



## jonsey (May 28, 2005)

What is regulsr head cleaning?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

pop the head off, and clean the combustion chamber, head and all, since over time, carbon deposits may build up, and cause hard starting.


----------



## jonsey (May 28, 2005)

thats good to know, thanks


----------



## Iron head (Feb 3, 2005)

heres somthing that workes for me a real life saver. if you take the diaphram n soak it in oil for a good day or 2 unless its cracked or somthing than you gota buy a new one.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

or...just buy a new one, they are pretty dirt cheap


----------

